# Buying and Selling Volumes



## CATAPILLAR (25 October 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has a program or a site to go to find buying and selling volumes of a companies "daily"  trades. Interested in any info


----------



## CanOz (25 October 2007)

CATAPILLAR said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a program or a site to go to find buying and selling volumes of a companies "daily"  trades. Interested in any info




You mean like this?


----------



## nizar (25 October 2007)

CanOz said:


> You mean like this?




Damn what a dog stock whatever that is lol.
But good example


----------



## motorway (25 October 2007)

> But good example




But of what ?

motorway


----------



## CATAPILLAR (25 October 2007)

CanOz said:


> You mean like this?




Thanks Canaussieuck. Not quite what I'm looking for. Looking more for a site where say ASX or one of the trading sites eg Etrade or Comsec that provide an end of day volumes, but not a  total of all trades. 
Wanting just the volume of sellers and buyers, is there even anyone that provides that for a fee or free I'm not fussy?

Thanks The Cat and his pillar


----------



## MS+Tradesim (25 October 2007)

Comsec's Protrader2 platform gives a trade analysis if that's what you're after.
For example, today XYZ Co. today traded for:

Level...Volume
1.20   145000
1.21   3456
1.22   450000
1.23   190000
1.24   245000

and total open buying volume 1,234,000 and total open selling volume 234,000

Is that what you mean?

If so, Netquote's Equitypro also provides this info. Probably others too.


----------



## CanOz (25 October 2007)

CATAPILLAR said:


> Thanks Canaussieuck. Not quite what I'm looking for. Looking more for a site where say ASX or one of the trading sites eg Etrade or Comsec that provide an end of day volumes, but not a  total of all trades.
> Wanting just the volume of sellers and buyers, is there even anyone that provides that for a fee or free I'm not fussy?
> 
> Thanks The Cat and his pillar




What about the course of sales info? Maybe you could get that into a spread sheet and sort it out?


----------



## CATAPILLAR (25 October 2007)

That sound more like it - Thankyou
Is it free info or is the a membership required?
Cheers


----------



## Uncle Festivus (25 October 2007)

How about this site, select trades?
http://stocknessmonster.com/


----------



## Synergy (25 October 2007)

Looks good that one, The SMH site also has a similar style of thing. I like the look of that one better though.


----------



## CATAPILLAR (25 October 2007)

Uncle Festivus said:


> How about this site, select trades?
> http://stocknessmonster.com/




Thanks Uncle Festivus
Still not sure if that's it either. I want to know how many people have bought and how many have sold, guess ya can call me a sticky beak. I don't even know if there is that data going out to the public.

I want to know during the day and at the end of the day the volume of sellers and the volume of buyers NOT the people wanting to buy or sell BUT how many during the trading day have bought and sold. Don't want to know at what price just want to know if there are people trying to get out of a company or there is a big interest in people trying to get in. IS THIS AS CLEAR AS MUD?


----------



## Trader Paul (26 October 2007)

Hi Catapillar,

This stuff may seem obvious to some people, but good volume analysis
is often overlooked, by many traders .....

..... if, you look at the daily PRICE ACTION and compare the VOLUME,
against the volume of previous days, then it is very quick and easy
to weigh up the buyer/seller bias.

Using bar charts or candlesticks, we can see where the market started
and finished, exactly ..... if we add volume to the analysis, we can see
that sellers outnumbered buyers, if the stock finished on its lows.

Likewise, if a stock ends the day on its highs, then the buyers have 
outnumbered the sellers, on that day.

Beyond that, we can go into candle interpretations and include volume,
as a confirmation tool for our analysis ... patterns like dojis, spinning tops, 
hammers, hanging man, three black crows and lots more may all use
high or low volume, as confirmation of our work ..... 

This stuff is really quite simple and becomes second-nature, as we
continue to learn and grow, in our TA journey.

happy days

  paul


----------



## julles (26 October 2007)

To Catipillar

Sanford Securites provides a Todays trades area, that is accessable throughout the day and at the end of the day.

Beside each trade is a SSN number, I use this to see if it's the same buyer or seller all the time, you can spot accumulation or dumping easily.   

16:10   no. 374,494      price 29.5    amount 9,400    Same buyer
 16:10   no. 374,493      price 29.5   amount 25,000  Same buyer

 15:49  no. 354,496     29          17,500    different buyer
 15:47  no. 350,715     29            5,698    different buyer

hope this helps


----------



## CATAPILLAR (26 October 2007)

julles said:


> To Catipillar
> 
> Sanford Securites provides a Todays trades area, that is accessable throughout the day and at the end of the day.
> 
> ...




Thankyou both Paul and julles your info much appreciated Cat


----------



## CFD (26 October 2007)

CATAPILLAR said:


> ~~ I want to know how many people have bought and how many have sold, ~~




Notwithstanding (your enthusiasm for the last two replies) and different parcel sizes, the number of people who bought and the number who sold would always be the same, as you need one of each for every transaction.


----------



## motorway (26 October 2007)

Exactly..







> the number of people who bought and the number who sold would always be the same, as you need one of each for every transaction.




hence My question

But of what ?

ie
is the volume on the chart above

buying or selling ?

What determines if it is "buying" or "selling"

Is the subsequent action........

which is determined by how many still want to Buy or sell 

The question is 
Did the selling overcome the buying
or did the buying overcome the selling

Who still is left standing looking for a partner to dance
with ...

It is the buying and selling above and below the last transaction that MATTER

To those who were selling on the chart above
The saying it would never go up until after you have sold is so true..

for the buyers the subsequent action...( tests)
would reveal the probability of them making some $$$$..
And how smart their buying is likely to be seen to have been..

When exploring uncharted territory

above and below the range of trading
It is about tests and responses..
buying and selling PRESURES

among other things

motorway


----------



## Uncle Festivus (26 October 2007)

Or you could have a look at TradeGuider - volme spread analysis

http://www.tradeguider.com/softwaresystems/tour_software.aspx

Tech/a is into this, search his most recent thread on the Brisbane seminar maybe.


----------



## tech/a (26 October 2007)

See if this helps a bit


----------



## CATAPILLAR (26 October 2007)

tech/a said:


> See if this helps a bit




I guess what I'm trying to achieve is, are there more people trying to get out of a stock or is the stock receiving big interest in the buying volumes.

I guess to some that might seem insignificant but all data helps. 

catapillar


----------



## tech/a (26 October 2007)

I'll try and clarify for you.
Like most you rightly believe that for every seller there must be a buyer.
The point to remember is that some buyers absorb whatever sellers will sell them at a level.Normally at a bottom.
At other times some sellers absorb as much buying as is given to them at a given level.Normally at a top.

There are a number of bar types to look for.
(1) Small range bars followed by lower volume up bars,Clearly selling has been absorbed and buyers have to chase price higher to get filled.(No supply)
(2) Same as above but followed by low volume down bars (No demand) with wider range Sellers have to chase buyers to get filled.

Volume on its own is of little value.
Volume/Range and what happens prior to and directly after fills in the gaps.(Not trading gaps).

I know what your trying to find--was a sale from a seller selling into a buyer or a buyer buying into a seller.
Afraid you wont find this.
But you dont need it.

Motorway has been involved pretty obviously with Wyckoff for many years.
He specialised in the "Reading" of volume and range.
I'm a relative newcomer to VSA "Volume spread analysis" but in the time Ive been involved the way I look at a chart has been turned on its head and so to has my short term trading R/R not to mention confidence.


----------



## CFD (26 October 2007)

Could be a bit optimistic calling the most recent volume spike buying volume, time will tell.


----------



## tech/a (26 October 2007)

CFD said:


> Could be a bit optimistic calling the most recent volume spike buying volume, time will tell.





CFD.
The give away is the next day.
If it was selling you would have supply.
With supply you'd have either a down day or a squat day with volume.
The next day we have low volume and a wide range day. That just wouldnt happen if there was supply around.Todays strong volume on a good range tends to back up the case for confidence.
There are many more examples on the same chart Ive just highlighted those which are most prominent.
If you have a look closely youll see quite a few examples.
Now looking to how strong any sell off is on down bars will give a guide to conviction of buyers.
As for how the market will play out in the next few weeks 6550 is where supply dried up and buying took over.


----------



## Pat (26 October 2007)

julles said:


> To Catipillar
> 
> Sanford Securites provides a Todays trades area, that is accessable throughout the day and at the end of the day.
> 
> ...



Hello Julles,
Is the SSN number on Sanford securities the same for all your trades? every day? Also is SSN number available on the free account?
Pat.


----------



## CFD (27 October 2007)

Thanks for the reply tech/a.


tech/a said:


> ~~
> With supply you'd have either a down day or a squat day with volume. ~~




That's what I thought the last day with the volume spike was, a wide down bar closing near day's low, well below previous days lows, with very/ultra high volume. The response we would look for is supply. As you pointed out we did not get that response.

But can you then say it was buying volume because supply was not confirmed?


----------



## Trader Paul (29 October 2007)

CFD said:


> ..... the number of people who bought and the number who sold would always be the same, as you need one of each for every transaction.




That's true about the ACTUAL numbers of buyers and sellers being equal, 
but the SENTIMENT towards ANY market is shown in the PRICE ACTION 
... and if the sellers are willing to accept continually lower prices, then
the bias in market sentiment IS TOWARDS the sellers. 

Likewise, in a rally, if buyers are continually prepared to bid up more for a 
stock, the price may well end the day on its highs ... then, the bias of
sentiment is towards the buyers, in that market.


have a great day

   paul



=====


----------

